# r20 aquariums NEW SRI LANKA MALDIVES FISH TANGS ANTHIAS WRASSE TONIGHT!T



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

hello

Around for the long weekend, come to Rivers to oceans getting over 250 fish, plus cleaner shrimp and bloods from sri lanka

TONS OF TANGS RARE ANTHIAS FAIRY WRASSE AND OTHER REEF SAFE ITEMS

some anemone and inverts as well

i will post a fish list asap
thanks


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

what happened to the list?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

What she said......


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

What they said .....


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

What everybody said...


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

Over said .......


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

so? are they here yet? are they here yet?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure I have the same understanding of the acronym ASAP?

I thought it stood for "As Soon As Possible"? 



Maybe they have to swim here?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*.....Best I could do for now......He unpacked on his own - I'm out of town....lol*

What I will say...... 

Powder Blue Tang (Small & Medium)
Twinspot Anthias
Sailfin Tang
Red Velvet/Rosy Scale Fairy Wrasse
Naso Tangs (Small & Medium)
Exquisite Wrasse
Lieutenant Tang
Blochii/Ringtail Tang
Scopas Tang
Leopard Wrasse
Longfin/Social Fairy Wrasse
Clown Tang
Eibli Mimic Tang
Spotted Unicorn Tang
Orange Spotted Blenny
Desjardini Tang
Regal Tang
Red Fairy Anthias
Pink Bar Goby
Golden Midas Blenny
Yellow Candy Hogfish
Purple Firefish
Dispar Anthias
Lyretail Anthias
Japanese Anthias -Pseudanthias taira
Blackfinned/Rose Clownfish - Amphiprion nigripes
Citron Goby
Sebae Clownfish
Evansi Anthias
Carberryi Anthias
Sunset Anthias
Fromia Starfish
Blood/Fire Shrimp
Cleaner Shrimp
Bubbletip Anemones


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Apparently the fish came in great. Stellar Anthias.


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Check out some of these Beauties


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Ummm...K trying again


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Dang!!! Wish I was in town....


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Even when he's out of town, Red to the rescue ! Yay


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*whos there*

anybody go and chk it out yet , sitting on the couch thinking I should just get off my ass and go ....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

NOBODY is allowed to buy the Anthias until I get there!!!!
Do you hear me???

Probably too late, right?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I feel the same way...


----------



## goby_dude (Sep 18, 2012)

Ryan got in lots of nice healthy anthias. I think there are quite a few species, evansi, sunset, randalli, dispar, and another one I can't quite remember. All of them arrived in pretty good shape!


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Love the anthiases!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Picked up 7 beautiful Anthias. Healthy and great price. Thanks Ryan!


----------

